# Transformador 12v+12v. Como lo conecto?



## RjSa (Jul 19, 2006)

Buenas, voy a hacer una fuente de alimentación y necesito un transformador de 24v ... fui a la tienda y pedi uno y me dijeron que tenian un transformador 12v+12v que es lo mismo. Ahora llego y no se como conectarlo para que me de los 24v. Alguna ayuda por favor?. Gracias.


----------



## RjSa (Jul 19, 2006)

Ya me solucionaron el problema. Gracias de todas maneras.


----------



## roberto moreno (Jul 20, 2006)

Nueve minutos después de subir tu pregunta la resolviste ¡Acabas de instaurar un nuevo record! Pero que quede como referencia la respuesta, cuando un transformador se dice que es de 12 + 12 se les conoce con transformadores con tap central y es una toma que se hace en la mitad del devanado secundario para obtener la mitad del voltaje de salida, tiene aplicaciones como el mismo uso de solo la mitad de ese voltaje o en el caso de fuentes de voltaje, para construir fuentes simétricas, es decir con una salida + y una salida - ambas referenciadas a un GND que pasa a ser el cable del tap central, abajo pongo unos dibujos de la representación esquemática de lo que hablo. Si el voltaje que se desa es el total (En este caso 24) simplemente se aísla el Tap y no se usa.


----------



## Leonel (Jul 20, 2006)

Eso que decis de " transformadores con tap central y es una toma que se hace en la mitad del devanado secundario para obtener la mitad del voltaje de salida "

eso de tap central, es el punto medio?


----------



## vinho (Jul 20, 2006)

Si, es el punto medio... Todo eso de voltajes, tiene que ver con el punto que se toma como referencia. Si se toma este punto medio como referencia, un punto "extremo" tendría +12V, mientras que el otro -12V. Si se toma como referencia uno de los extremos. El punto central tendría +12V y el otro extremo +24V.


----------



## roberto moreno (Jul 20, 2006)

mmmm... Pues sí es una toma que se hace a la mitad de las vueltas del devanado secundario, y se pueden hacer las que quieras, los famosos eliminadores o voltage converters con voltajes múltiples utilizan transformadores con tomas en diferentes puntos del secundario para entregar más o menos voltaje y se seleccionan con conmutadores o interruptores de uno o dos polos por otros tantos tiros como voltajes se necesiten... creo que ya me extendí pero eso es así como lo explico


----------



## earroyog (Mar 8, 2009)

que tal compañeros del foro!
Bueno pues aprovechando la pregunta que se hizo desde el principio quisiera preguntarles los siguiente...
Quisiera hacer una fuente de 35Volts y 2 Amperes, he leído bastante y no me ha quedado tan claro por lo que acudo a ustedes. 

Si compro un transformador de 12V con tap central entonces de extremo a extremo tendría 24V, luego, por alguna razon que no conozco jeje se multiplicaría por 1.42 para darme un total de 34 Volts... después se pasa por el puente de diodos rectificadores que consumen .7Volts cada uno (siempre funcionando 2) por lo que  se le restan 1.4 volts y eso me daría un total de 32.5 volts...

Esta bien el calculo que estoy haciendo o me estoy haciendo pelotas?   jeje

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2009)

earroyog dijo:
			
		

> que tal compañeros del foro!
> Bueno pues aprovechando la pregunta que se hizo desde el principio quisiera preguntarles los siguiente...
> Quisiera hacer una fuente de 35Volts y 2 Amperes, he leído bastante y no me ha quedado tan claro por lo que acudo a ustedes.
> 
> Si compro un transformador de 12V con tap central entonces de extremo a extremo tendría 24V, luego, por alguna razon que no conozco jeje se multiplicaría por 1.42 para darme un total de 34 Volts... después se pasa por el puente de diodos rectificadores que consumen .7Volts cada uno (siempre funcionando 2) por lo que  se le restan 1.4 volts y eso me daría un total de 32.5 volts......


Bien el resultado, mal el desarrollo
A la salida del transformador tienes 24VCA (Voltios Corriente Alterna), este es el *valor eficaz* de la tensión de salida del transformador, pero esta misma onda posee un valor PaP (Pico a Pico) de 24 VCA *√2 = *24 VCA * 1,41421* = *33,94VCC* este es el valor con que se carga el condensador después de que la onda senoidal pasa a través del puente rectificador (Puente de Graetz).

Forma de la tensión a la salida del transformador






Forma de la tensión a la salida del rectificador





Esta relación entre valor eficaz y valor pico a pico corresponde a una onda senoidal que es la que entrega tu transformador habitualmente.
Y lo que hace el condensador es acumular energía en un momento y entregarla en otro momento para hacer uniforme la tensión de salida de la fuente.

Forma de la tensión a la salida del condensador


Y esta seria la forma de armar tu fuente


----------



## earroyog (Mar 8, 2009)

Que tal fogonazo pues muchisimas gracias por la ayuda, me ha quedado bien claro todo lo expuesto referente a los capacitores y diodos...
Entonces si necesito una fuente que me entregue entre 28 y 35vcd seguro me irá bien con éste transformador...
Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## earroyog (Mar 8, 2009)

Que tal, pues la verdad ya me da hasta pena ops: preguntar pero ando medio liado   es mi primer año en la universidad y pues trato de aprender aparte leyendoen foros como éste...

Decía anteriormente que necesitaba un transformador de 35V y 2 amperes, y ando un poco liado... Ando armando un amplificador con un LM3886 la fuente que necesito es de 35 0 -35 y 2 amperes. Estoy medio confundio ya que no sé si los cálculos anteriores son los que necesito para ésto. (ya que creo que la fuente que estaba "haciendo" no éra simétrica") corríjanme por favor si estoy mal   , ahora, para hacerla como me la necesito, tiene que tener punto medio como había dicho y en un extremo 35 y en el otro -35? siendo un total de 70 de extremo a extremo? y el cable central, a donde va?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## mabauti (Mar 9, 2009)

> la fuente que necesito es de 35 0 -35 y 2 amperes


Necesitaras un transformador de 48VCA con toma central (24VCA entre la toma central y cualquier extremo); 2 amperes por rama? entonces necesitaras uno de 48VCA @ 4 Amperes.

y utiliza en circuito ya descrito


```
[quote="Este circuito"][/quote][image]http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/605/transformadores114.jpg[/img][url]
```
[/url]


----------



## WENDY ZULAY (Jul 27, 2009)

hola compañero quisiera me ayude compre 1 transformador de tap cental pero no sé como conectar el primario, tengo la idea pero no estoy segura, quiero conertarla a 110v pero pienso hacerlo tomando 1extremo de 110 y otro de 0 pero sobra 1 qué hago con esta?


----------



## Nimer (Jul 27, 2009)

WENDY ZULAY dijo:
			
		

> hola compañero quisiera me ayude compre 1 transformador de tap cental pero no sé como conectar el primario, tengo la idea pero no estoy segura, quiero conertarla a 110v pero pienso hacerlo tomando 1extremo de 110 y otro de 0 pero sobra 1 qué hago con esta?



Los 110v van por el primario, y del otro lado tenés dos salidas y un punto 0.
Me parece que lo estás agarrando al revés. Si ponés una foto podríamos sacarnos la duda más fácil.


----------



## suspeso (Jun 29, 2010)

Buenos Dias!.

ok, pues hace rato hice un amp con el TDA7386, pues ahora lo tengo que armar mas bonito y presentralo en la escuela, lo alimentaba con una fuente de 13.8V y 8A. Se me quemo... entonces me compre un transformador de 24V y 5A apenas suficiente para alimentarlo pero esta bien no lo uso tan fuerte. Bueno la situacion es la siguiente:

Segun yo, manejaba el amp. con la mitad positiva del trafo. y el ventilador, relevadores, etc. etc... con la mitad negativa usando el Tap Central como tierra (masa). 

Pero segun mi profe jamas debo hacer eso porque dañaria el transformador . que obtengo la tierra solo con los capacitores en serie.

Entonces lo hice, no la use sin embargo el amplificador ya no jala y segun el conecte algo mal yo!!!

En la imagen adjunta, como es correcto y como debe usarse el transformador para obtener la masa. CON el tap central o SIN el tap central???


----------



## fourfingerx (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola a todos, mi pregunta es la siguiente: si teniendo un transformador sencillo (sin punto medio) el factor de acoplamiento es de Vsalida/Ventrada Ej: 24volt/120volt=0.2(f.a) entonces como se calcula el factor en un transformador con punto medio?
Agradeciendo su atención.


----------



## miko2010 (Jul 6, 2011)

hola a todos, estoy aprendiendo a usar multisim 11, quisiera saber como coloco un transformador de 24 VAC con toma central en el simulador, ¿como lo busco?
gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## jesus castillo (Sep 17, 2011)

ola a todos mi pregunta es: cual es la diferiencia entre un rectificador de media onda y uno de onda completa? que ventajas y/o desventajas hay??

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Rus0 (Ene 8, 2012)

Si yo tengo un transformador de 16.5-0-16.5 cancelo el tap central obtengo un transformador de 33VCA (Voltios Corriente Alterna) Estoy en lo correcto?
Y si lo rectifico Con un puente de diodos de 6A y 2 condensadores en paralelo de 4700Uf Cuanto obtendia en voltaje Dc?¿
Espero respuestas muchas gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (Ene 8, 2012)

Rus0 dijo:


> Si yo tengo un transformador de 16.5-0-16.5 cancelo el tap central obtengo un transformador de 33VCA (Voltios Corriente Alterna) Estoy en lo correcto?
> Y si lo rectifico Con un puente de diodos de 6A y 2 condensadores en paralelo de 4700Uf Cuanto obtendia en voltaje Dc?¿
> Espero respuestas muchas gracias


salida del rectificador: 33V x √2=46V mas o menos
Lo que tenes que calcular es el capacitor,ya que esos dos capacitores no te van a ayudar a filtrar bien cuando lo uses a maxima corriente.
Lee esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## josel2 (Jun 26, 2012)

disculpen... si tengo un transformador de 12v con tap central y quiero los 12 volts, entonces tomo los cables rojos de los lados? y otra pregunta... cualquiera de esos dos cables puede ser tierra? gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Marce (Abr 21, 2013)

Buenas comunidad, a fin de evitar crear un nuevo tema revivo a este muchacho 
 Mi duda es la siguiente, tengo un transofrmador con 9+9 7w que seria I=p/v  I=7/18(uniendo los 2 extremos)  I=0.38 èstoy en lo correcto? 
 Mi siguiente problema es mas complicado, al rectificarlo me  tira 12vcc, midiendo solo el trafo, en los extremos arroja 18.4ac, cualquier entremo con el punto medio 9.6ac, ahora, al rectificarlo no se suman los voltajes, revise si algun diodo estaba mal y no, la placa es sencilla, solo le corte el cobre con el minitorno, dejo una imagen para ser mas claro





 Muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2013)

No sera que tienes mal montado el rectificador, segun veo solo usaste dos diodos para rectificar, y la disposicion que tienes segun la foto, esta al reves, si se usan dos diodos para rectificar se ponen los dos con polaridad invertida en cada punta del transformador, y las puntas que quedan libres van hacia el condensador de filtrado, el catodo hacia el positivo de condensador y el anodo al negativo del condensador

Umm no lo tienes montado como el diagrama que dejo elaficionado, revisa los diodos y la tension despues de ellos.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 21, 2013)

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 21, 2013)

Vos hiciste una rectificador de onda completa con dos diodos logrando a la salida del rectificador 9V,despues del filtrado tenes los 12V.
Lo que vos tenes que hacer es un puente de diodos de 4 diodos que te daran 18V a la salida del rectificador y usar el tap central como masa o 0V
Vos hiciste esto y te dio 12V a la salida del rectificador


Y asi tenes los 18V a la salida del rectificador


----------



## Marce (Abr 21, 2013)

Haaaa yo sabia que no estaba tan loco!, lo primero que pense es que era un diodo, porque encima son 4 componentes y las mediciones y cuentas me daban, basicamente asi lo tenia montado





 No sabia lo de los 4 diodos, pense que con 2 diodos ya estaba todo,muchisimas gracias, les debo un par de cerves


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91064
> 
> ...



Exactamente era el punto al que queria llegar, muy bien elaficionado.


----------



## tonyper (Abr 30, 2013)

Aprovecho este tema para pediros ayuda: Necesito alimentar un circuitillo que he montado el cual va a estar mucho tiempo enchufado por lo que una pila no es la mejor opción. Dispongo de un transformador con salida a 12-0-12 y el circuito quiero alimentarlo a 9Vcc, necesito algo muy simple pero que no se me quemen los componentes (evidente). He estado haciendo pruebas con el livewire y he leído varios post del foro  y no consigo sacar nada en claro. Me podéis ayudar por favor? 
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Marce (Abr 30, 2013)

Hace el conversor ca-cc tomando 0-12ac del trafo, usa el circuito que posteo elaficionado y a la salida rectificada (16vcc)  agregale un 7809


----------



## brygelacho (Abr 27, 2014)

Buenas tardes reviviendo el muchacho espero alguien este por hay si tengo un transformador sin tap central y el circuito me pide uno con tal central como hago para transformar este transformador sin desarmarlo claro y tiene que se a corriente alterna ya conseguí como hacerlo pero con corriente continua habrá alguna manera de hacerlo con cc


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 27, 2014)

brygelacho dijo:


> Buenas tardes reviviendo el muchacho espero alguien este por hay si tengo un transformador sin tap central y el circuito me pide uno con tal central como hago para transformar este transformador sin desarmarlo claro y tiene que se a corriente alterna ya conseguí como hacerlo pero con corriente continua habrá alguna manera de hacerlo con cc



Existen formas de conseguir una "Tierra Virtual" de forma electrónica, pero obliga a colocar bastantes componentes.
Sería mejor buscar el transformador correcto o rebobinar el que tienes.

*Tierra Virtual*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 27, 2014)

Hola, será más efectivo utilizar un tap central, sobre todo si necesitas demanda de bastante corriente. Y cuando digo bastante me refiero a más de 1A.


----------



## rafaelrr21 (Sep 2, 2014)

Estoy armando una fuente de 1.2 a 33 V con el LM350, transfor con tap central 12 - 12 (24 V en total) y 3 A.

Me surgió un problema de caída de voltaje al conectar la carga y al consultar en algunos foros encontré que el transformador entrega únicamente la mitad de la corriente si se lo conecta entre las patas extremas es decir 12 + 12 (sin utilizar tap central) consiguiendo en teoría unicamente 1.5 A, sin embargo al conectar la carga y hacer las pruebas la corriente que circulaba por la carga no llegaba ni siquiera a 1 Amp.

¿Es verdad aquello de que el transformador solo entrega la mitad de la corriente especificada al conectar los extremos? 

¿Cómo puedo eliminar la caida de voltaje al conectar la carga? (Note que al conectar la carga el voltaje disminuía en el condensador después del puente rectificador, más no en el transformador)

gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2014)

rafaelrr21 dijo:


> (Note que al conectar la carga el voltaje disminuía en el condensador después del puente rectificador, más no en el transformador)


 
Sería síntoma de capacitor chico, o un díodo abierto


----------



## rafaelrr21 (Sep 2, 2014)

¿el tema de que al conectar los extremos del transformador con tap central se obtiene unicamente la mitad de la corriente especificada es cierto?

Es decir si tengo un transf 12+12  a 3 A.
Conectando 12 y tap central obtengo 12 V y 3 Amp pero si conecto 12 y 12 obtendría  24V pero 1.5 Amp...es cierto?


----------



## opamp (Sep 2, 2014)

Prueba el trafo, las lamparas de 24V de uso automotriz son economicas, tienes a diversos vatiajes,puedes probar con las de 25W(1A aprox) y poner hasta 3 en paralelo.

Mides el Vac(vacio) y los Vac con carga: a 1A,...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2014)

Lo importante es *la potencia del nucleo* , si a 12 V daba 3 A entonces 12V x 3A = 36 Watts 

36 W dividido 24 V = 1,5 A  . . .  es mas que lógico.

De cuanto es la sección del núcleo ?


----------



## afdfd (Sep 7, 2014)

buenas, mi cuestión es parecida a la que tienen aca pero no termino de comprender, estoy por hacer una fuente variable de 30v 4a aproximadamente, en el lugar donde estoy por comprar el tranformador tienen un traformador 12+12 5A pero no saben decirme si el traformador es 5A en total o por ramo, saben como seria?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2014)

Que simplemente te digan la potencia  del transformador 

Sinó con la *sección del núcleo* es muy sencillo calcularla (sección elevada al cuadrado = potencia)


----------



## afdfd (Sep 14, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta; tampoco sabían la potencia, y no decía por ningun lado pero bueno me encargaron uno de 24v 6 amp sin punto intermedio así estoy seguro del amperaje. gracias.


----------



## levo (Ene 22, 2015)

hola 
reviviendo al muchacho
intento hacer una fuente a 12 vdc para alimentar un relevador 
tengo un transformador  con tap 12 v (6+6)  hice el diagrama de 2 diodos , con un cap de 4700 uf y un regulador l7812cv, sin el regulador me daba 10.xx y con el regulador 9.5x 
hice tmb la configuración con puente de diodos, con el cap  y  obtenia 20 v aprox, y usao el regulador 12.10
mis dudas son, se sobrecalentara el regulador ?, esta bien usar la configuracion de puente de diodo  e ignorar el tap?


----------



## miguelus (Ene 22, 2015)

Buenos días.

Si quieres obtener 12VCC, tendrás que utilizar los extremos del Transformador (6+6) y dejar el Tap central sin utilizar.

Como Rectificador utiliza un Puente de Diodos y el Condensador Electrolítico de 4700µF, con esta configuración tendrás ~15VCC, con esta tensión podrás conectar un Regulador tipo 7812 y tendrás unos bonitos 12VCC 

Sobre la cuestión de si se calentará el Regulador... pues dependerá del consumo del Revelador (Relé)...

15VCC - 12VCC = 3VCC, estos 3VCC lo multiplicamos por la Corriente que circule por el Relé y tendremos la potencia disipada por el Regulador, si esta sobrepasa los 3Vatios sería necesario poner un Disipador de las dimensiones adecuadas.

Mide la resistencia en ohmios de la Bobina del Relé, con este dato podrás calcular la corriente que circulará por el Regulador (I=V/R), y por consiguiente la potencia disipada.

Lo mejor es cuantificar el tamaño del Disipador en función del calor que adquiera el Regulador.

Sal U2


----------



## Darknight560 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hola a todos soy nuevo por estos lares y recientemente he comprado un transformador con tap o derivacion central el cual al comprarlo habia olvidado que los 15 volts que menciona la etiqueta del transformador se miden entre las 2 salidas con las que cuenta y no entre tierra y alguna de las salidas.

Este transformador lo pensaba ocupar para hacer un amplificador de audio (necesito mas voltaje del que me da ) y al conectarlo  solo obtengo 11.40 VCD ya que cada salida del transformador me da 8.35 VCA. Cabe destacar que las salidas del transformador las conecto a un puente de diodos y  el tap central lo utilizo como tierra para los capacitores de 4600uF y asi obtener los voltajes simetricos.

Mi pregunta es, si hay alguna manera de conectar dicho transformador para obtener mas voltaje de salida en CD y obtener la salida simetrica que necesito.

Por su atencion gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 15, 2017)

Hola, no hay una manera simple. La mejor alternativa es implementar el transformador correspondiente.


----------



## ENDASX (Dic 7, 2017)

Hola gente, me surgió una duda luego de leer lo que se habló en este tema. Mi duda es la siguiente: Si tengo un transformador 15 + 15 3A y uso los dos por separado (en una fuente +15V -15V ), ¿el amperaje final que puedo obtener por extremo serian los 3A o solo la mitad? Desde ya les agradezco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2017)

¿ Cuantos alambres de *salida* posee tu transformador *3 o 4* ?


----------



## ENDASX (Dic 7, 2017)

Solo tiene 3 alambres de salida


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2017)

*No* se pueden conectar los extremos entre si, salvo que desarmes el punto medio, si es que se encuentra visible.

¿ Foto con buena definición y en coco ?

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## ENDASX (Dic 7, 2017)

Aquí adjunto una imagen de las salidas del transformador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2017)

Para ese transformador obtendrás +- 17Vdc , para 15 V irían reguladores :







De cuantos Watts es ? Medí la sección del núcleo *Sn *


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2017)

ENDASX dijo:


> Aquí adjunto una imagen de las salidas del transformador.



Nop, con ese transformador *NO* puedes hacer nada. Hay que emplearlo tal cual es y sin puentear nada.


----------

